# Marijuana / creativity



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

I prefer LSD, pot makes me very scatterbrained.


----------



## steffy (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm stoned right now and my writing is so much more clearheaded... It transcends my worries and gets to the point, cause it ain't scared.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

There are times for weed and times for being straight. With music, I can create something when I'm high. But performing is much better straight.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

As an INFJ, I perform _much_ better stoned. It enhances my Se.. So I can 'feel' the music. And also forget the words at the same time! Lol.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

B00Bz said:


> I prefer LSD, pot makes me very scatterbrained.


I tried some of that once. I spent a long time looking at bugs and things in the grass with great wonder. I found a glowing thing in the grass...come to find out it was lightning bug larvae!


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

NameUser said:


> I've been looking at the neurotransmitter, Anandamide, for CB1 and I guess little is known about what it really does. It is also called the "The Bliss Molecule" as well. It apparently can be found (is mimicked) in dark chocolate... *Maybe try switching to dark chocolate OP*. I just read a couple articles on THC and Anadamide, but here is the last one. Interesting stuff overall. Especially how little is really known and that studying the effects of THC revealed some interesting things about our brain. (It works backwards too?)
> General Chemistry Online: The Bliss Molecule


Ok so as an update.. I think the chocolate helpedme sleep. Last couple times I abstained from MJ,I had a very hard time falling asleep. I will continue to replace My daily weed with a peice of chocolate for the next few days and we'll see how it affects the MJ wd

Thank u for that article about the bliss molecule... Very interesting


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

steffy said:


> I'm stoned right now and my writing is so much more clearheaded... It transcends my worries and gets to the point, cause it ain't scared.


I really suck at writing. Either that or I'm too much of a perfectionist.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

TerminalDancer said:


> I really suck at writing. Either that or I'm too much of a perfectionist.


It just takes revisions. Everything starts off as a rough draft.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Creative? That's a stretch to describe me. Anyway, I'm usually a very active person. Smoking up, I do NOTHING. Let alone creating.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok, so an update on this.

For the past two weeks, I have not consumed any marijuana during the week, and then I have been getting high on Friday. This seems to really be working out. I am able to get a good amount of deep sleep during the week.. dreams and everything. This is awesome because I am totally not used to getting sleep like that.. and it's so important for overall health. My health has improved.

Now, the only 'problem' with not using weed is that my mental issues really start becoming apparent after a few days of abstinence. Depression, lethargy, no desire to do anything. I see now why people need to use caffeine to get through the week.. it's almost as if many of us _need_ a drug. I know I do, and I choose weed. It's the best choice for me. 

Although my mental disturbances start creeping up rather quickly, there are many good things about abstinence too. Like my mind is quicker & sharper, exercise is more intense, I feel a much better connection with people I interact with (instead of like a distant alien due to brain fog), my boss appreciates my clarity. But man am I ready to get stoned on Friday.. I have earned it and I actually need it to sooth my mind. It does a_ damn_ good job of it too.

So bottom line is that in the big picture of _my_ life, I realize that I need marijuana to sustain my mental health, but I also need sober time to get sleep/process input. Having both will be a sustainable and healthy lifestyle while providing natural treatment for the clinical depression I experience. I am proud of myself and I have been noticing results already!


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

I can't hold a thought let alone do anything creative when I smoke the ganja.

Give me some Vicodin, Oxycodone, Morphine, or Hydromorphone and I'll do a much better job.


----------



## insane (Apr 22, 2013)

TerminalDancer said:


> Ok, so an update on this.
> 
> For the past two weeks, I have not consumed any marijuana during the week, and then I have been getting high on Friday. This seems to really be working out. I am able to get a good amount of deep sleep during the week.. dreams and everything. This is awesome because I am totally not used to getting sleep like that.. and it's so important for overall health. My health has improved.
> 
> ...


Well, you can either confront your problems or run away to weed from them.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

insane said:


> Well, you can either confront your problems or run away to weed from them.


Lol I guess man. I choose to run away if that's the case. Absolutely, no doubt. If I didn't have weed I'd rather kill myself honestly. But I would never do that, so it's a great alternative


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

@insane do you drink alcohol? or caffeine? cuz weed is my only 'vice', aside from chocolate (theobromine).


----------



## insane (Apr 22, 2013)

TerminalDancer said:


> @_insane_ do you drink alcohol? or caffeine? cuz weed is my only 'vice', aside from chocolate (theobromine).


Yeah, I drink alcohol and coffee and I smoke. But unlike you I realized that self-medicating with weed is an extremely poor choice. Go see a psychiatrist.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

insane said:


> Yeah, I drink alcohol and coffee and I smoke. But unlike you I realized that self-medicating with weed is an extremely poor choice. Go see a psychiatrist.


Wow, lol. There's just too much to say to you son. I'll let you figure it out on your own.


----------



## insane (Apr 22, 2013)

TerminalDancer said:


> Wow, lol. There's just too much to say to you son. I'll let you figure it out on your own.


Sorry buddy, there's no helping you.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Not from your dumb ass, that's for sure!


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

insane said:


> Yeah, I drink alcohol and coffee and I smoke. But unlike you I realized that self-medicating with weed is an extremely poor choice. Go see a psychiatrist.


So what makes those drugs any better than weed? There's a ton of people who self-medicate with alcohol or smoke to calm their nerves (which is basically like self-medicating). Some people can't function without coffee so I'd consider that pretty hardcore of an addiction.


----------



## insane (Apr 22, 2013)

n


PowerShell said:


> So what makes those drugs any better than weed? There's a ton of people who self-medicate with alcohol or smoke to calm their nerves (which is basically like self-medicating). Some people can't function without coffee so I'd consider that pretty hardcore of an addiction.


Well, weed probably affects different people in many different ways, unlike the aforementioned drugs. I'm not really addicted to any of them except cigarettes. You're very wrong with the self-medicating part, being nervous or agitated and having a serious diagnosable mental disorder are two very different things. While weed may do a good job at helping calm you down, this effect only lasts like 2 hours. What's more, the effects of cigarettes, alcohol or coffee intoxication pretty much stop once you've sobered up (not counting hangovers here). Weed has far reaching effects, causing mental "damage" even when you're sober (speaking for myself, of course), while I was still smoking weed erryday I felt really foggy, unenthusiastic, bored and apathetic, even 2-3 days after a heavy smoke session. Oh and I've never been addicted to coffee, I just sometimes have a cup in the morning if I have time, to accompany my morning cig, so I don't have any experience with that one.

I just don't think that treating mental disorders yourself is a good idea, especially with weed because with things like major depression, it will usually do more harm in the long run than good in the short-term. These things should be treated by a medical professional.



TerminalDancer said:


> Not from your dumb ass, that's for sure!


U mad bro?


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

insane said:


> n
> 
> Well, weed probably affects different people in many different ways, unlike the aforementioned drugs. I'm not really addicted to any of them except cigarettes. You're very wrong with the self-medicating part, being nervous or agitated and having a serious diagnosable mental disorder are two very different things. While weed may do a good job at helping calm you down, this effect only lasts like 2 hours. What's more, the effects of cigarettes, alcohol or coffee intoxication pretty much stop once you've sobered up (not counting hangovers here). Weed has far reaching effects, causing mental "damage" even when you're sober (speaking for myself, of course), while I was still smoking weed erryday I felt really foggy, unenthusiastic, bored and apathetic, even 2-3 days after a heavy smoke session. Oh and I've never been addicted to coffee, I just sometimes have a cup in the morning if I have time, to accompany my morning cig, so I don't have any experience with that one.
> 
> ...


No, not at all. Sorry for being rude.

I don't smoke weed. Smoking weed causes the effects you described. You didn't think inhaling mass amounts of tar and carbon monoxide in your body was harmless did you!? I consume edibles. Consuming a Sativa dominant MJ edible once or possibly twice a week for me provides a great positive & refreshing shift in my perspective about life.

Also 'mental disorder' and 'major depression' are just words. Just because someone made up a word to describe the syndrome has manifested throughout the course of my life does not mean that I need to go to a 'medical professional' who knows infinitely less about my problems than I do. I have the power to resolve these issues myself.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Update.

Memory and cognitive fluidity continue to improve.
Diet continues to improve due to proper amounts of hunger hormones, excess fat is being reduced, T levels rising.
People are much more attracted to me because they sense that I have energy to offer them. My presence has been enhanced to a satisfactory level.
Creativity is steadily rising. I am finding myself much more confident in my lyric and music writing & my standards have raised. I am beginning to be able to write coherent and sensible segments of music and words that I am proud of.

Everything I do is more difficult because my mind doesn't have that grounded earthly-positive spirit from the marijuana high. It's hard to get started doing things, but once I get going I have just as much steam. And also the benefit of not burning out later.

Depression is closing in more and more every day I go without weed, and I fully plan on eating a firecracker tomorrow after work to smother it. This is acceptable in my mind, as it is perceived as a reward for my good progress and I still do greatly enjoy the experience. It is a great tool to use as reflection on recent life happenings and celebration for the progress.

Good day.


----------



## SirDave (Sep 1, 2012)

TerminalDancer said:


> Ok so a good way to state my question would be: Are there any creative people here that have also been habitual weed users at some point? And did you go through usage 'breaks' of 2 weeks or more at any point? Did you notice anything about your creativity? A lot of it probably has to do with sleep honestly, since weed prevents deep sleep in habitual users. I think I'm answering my own question here. I just need to balls up and do what I gotta do.


From 1978 to 2000 I smoked it every day: Morning, noon , evening at end of work, and late in the evening when the family retired. I may have fooled myself about increased creativity by initiating projects that felt worthwhile but too often may have been initiated for cover for my weakness to indulge rather than a project for a well planned future.

I absolutely do know it changed my routine from one of novelty, innovation, and creative variation to one more of deception and seclusion, except with pro-forma interactions so that as few people as possible were aware of my dependency. 

My usage determined when I would schedule meetings with my banker (wouldn't want him to know I lacked the will to make it on my own autonomy); or to kiss my wife impulsively (wouldn't want her to smell it on my breath up close and believe I was in an altered state). There were many other instances in which I embarked in some guarded way rather than being fully or truly uninhibited.

Way too much if my daily activities were determined by a weakness for being high, and when I ran out I had to concern myself with getting some more cash to make a buy from someone who for the most part only saw me when I needed something....as a customer. I was never sure that my supplier, as innocent as she seemed, might at any time be on the end of a sting with me pulled in.

In the end I just quit, by force of a decision. I could no longer convince myself that I was living to my fullest , that my life wasn't severely compromised by polluting my body and lungs, that I wasn't making flawed judgements while driving my vehicle based on old deeply imbedded but comfortable reaction systems, and that spending the money wasn't a significant waste, that it was fair, especially when I calculated the annual cost in money, time, and ambition.

When we went on travel vacations for a couple of weeks I'd stop, and start again when we returned, so I got the feel for being to occupied and it being too risky to do, at least at my full rate. So I finally just quit full stop. You can too. Anything we really want to do, first requires a decision to do it; and then to not look back.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

@SirDave

Thank you for your response. One thing I would like to point out is that I do not smoke, I only do edibles. There is a big difference here.. smoking damages the body so badly whereas edibles do literally no physical damage aside from what comes from sleep deprivation. I smoked for many years until I realized the drastic damage that smoking was causing. As stated, I still enjoy it's effects once or so per week.


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

the police will be at your door in a few hours


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Rainbow said:


> the police will be at your door in a few hours


Is it really that strict in some areas that you can't even talk about imbibing pot without fear of prosecution? On Canada Day at the park watching fireworks the people sitting next to us were sharing a joint. The police confiscated it because it was a family event and not legal. They were given a warning and that was that. As long as you aren't dealing street drugs, most jurisdictions in Canada can't be bothered with your average pothead.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

monemi said:


> Is it really that strict in some areas that you can't even talk about imbibing pot without fear of prosecution? On Canada Day at the park watching fireworks the people sitting next to us were sharing a joint. The police confiscated it because it was a family event and not legal. They were given a warning and that was that. As long as you aren't dealing street drugs, most jurisdictions in Canada can't be bothered with your average pothead.


Here a first offense can carry up to 9 months in jail and a second offense can carry up to 2-3 years of prison time. I don't agree with it but that's how strict it is. Let me put it this way, you'd have to get busted 4-5 times for drunken driving before facing the same penalties as a second offense for pot.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Here a first offense can carry up to 9 months in jail and a second offense can carry up to 2-3 years of prison time. I don't agree with it but that's how strict it is. Let me put it this way, you'd have to get busted 4-5 times for drunken driving before facing the same penalties as a second offense for pot.


Drunk driving is taken very seriously here. Telling someone you have a DUI on your record, I'd imagine is on the scale somewhere between kicking puppies and eating babies. You just don't do it. It's not socially acceptable because you endanger stranger's lives.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

monemi said:


> Drunk driving is taken very seriously here. Telling someone you have a DUI on your record, I'd imagine is on the scale somewhere between kicking puppies and eating babies. You just don't do it. It's not socially acceptable because you endanger stranger's lives.


Here a first offense drunken driving isn't even a criminal offense. We're the only state who treats a first offense as a traffic violation and not a misdemeanor. Here it's kind of taboo but still very common. Unless you rack up 3 or more offenses, people really don't think anything of it. Now if you get caught with drugs (no matter what), people definitely look down on that. I guess it's a cultural difference.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Here a first offense drunken driving isn't even a criminal offense. We're the only state who treats a first offense as a traffic violation and not a misdemeanor. Here it's kind of taboo but still very common. Unless you rack up 3 or more offenses, people really don't think anything of it. Now if you get caught with drugs (no matter what), people definitely look down on that. I guess it's a cultural difference.


Most Canadians want it legalized but there's pressure on the Canadian gov from the US due to shared border etc...


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

monemi said:


> Most Canadians want it legalized but there's pressure on the Canadian gov from the US due to shared border etc...


Yeah and the Canadian drinking age is 18 or 19 depending on province and 21 in the US. When I was 18 we were planning on going to Canada for spring break just because it would be like a 6 or so hour drive. We never did but what we were planning on was pretty much unheard of then. Now that it's stricter, I don't think 18-20 years old are hopping the border to buy booze and then come back to the USA. If the US wants to keep it out of the country, well then they need to check at the borders just like they check for other banned stuff.

Also come to think of it you guys are really strict about drunken driving. You have a law basically denying entry to anyone that got 1 DUI in the US for 10 years from when they got their DUI. If you have 2 you're pretty much screwed. I was thinking of visiting to fish or just to check it out but because of that law, I can get denied entry, even though the drunk driving I received 3+ years ago is not even considered a criminal offense.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Yeah and the Canadian drinking age is 18 or 19 depending on province and 21 in the US. When I was 18 we were planning on going to Canada for spring break just because it would be like a 6 or so hour drive. We never did but what we were planning on was pretty much unheard of then. Now that it's stricter, I don't think 18-20 years old are hopping the border to buy booze and then come back to the USA. If the US wants to keep it out of the country, well then they need to check at the borders just like they check for other banned stuff.
> 
> Also come to think of it you guys are really strict about drunken driving. You have a law basically denying entry to anyone that got 1 DUI in the US for 10 years from when they got their DUI. If you have 2 you're pretty much screwed. I was thinking of visiting to fish or just to check it out but because of that law, I can get denied entry, even though the drunk driving I received 3+ years ago is not even considered a criminal offense.


That's funny, Canadians have been turned away at US customs after declaring they had pot on them. Apparently, you can't go into the US even with small quantities and US customs confiscate it, even though you weren't even smoking it in public. Dude that's harsh. :tongue: Yeah, I laughed pretty hard at a friend that did that. But then I saw a news report and he's not the first Canadian that ran into this problem.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

monemi said:


> That's funny, Canadians have been turned away at US customs after declaring they had pot on them. Apparently, you can't go into the US even with small quantities and US customs confiscate it, even though you weren't even smoking it in public. Dude that's harsh. :tongue: Yeah, I laughed pretty hard at a friend that did that. But then I saw a news report and he's not the first Canadian that ran into this problem.


Why would someone bring pot to a country they know has very harsh penalties for possessing even tiny amounts?


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Why would someone bring pot to a country they know has very harsh penalties for possessing even tiny amounts?


It

They heard it was legal in small quantities and didn't realize that the American federal government wouldn't recognize state law. Besides that, why would we know American pot laws. Aren't they all different in different states?



ETA:

http://www.bellinghamherald.com/2013/03/22/2931784/washington-states-marijuana-law.html

[url]http://www.news1130.com/2013/03/22/canadians-perlexed-over-washington-state-pot-laws/






[/URL]


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

monemi said:


> They heard it was legal in small quantities and didn't realize that the American federal government wouldn't recognize state law. Besides that, why would we know American pot laws. Aren't they all different in different states?


Federal law supersedes state law. I guess we learned about that early on. Supremacy Clause if you want the Constitutional thinking behind it. Yes laws vary (greatly) from state to state but if it's federally illegal, it's illegal period.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Federal law supersedes state law. I guess we learned about that early on. Supremacy Clause if you want the Constitutional thinking behind it. Yes laws vary (greatly) from state to state but if it's federally illegal, it's illegal period.


Charges aren't being laid against Canadians making this mistake, they get turned back without their weed and have to pay money for a waiver to get into the US. 

It's perspectives. Your 3 year old DUI is shocking to me. Getting stopped for carrying less than an ounce of weed is no biggie.

Where I live, even caught driving at 'warning level' (not impaired but blood alcohol level between 0.05 and 0.08) will get your license suspended. Caught twice below blood alcohol legal limit, we get your license suspended again and mandatory attendance at an alcohol education program. A third time below legal limit but within 0.05 and 0.08 will mean having license suspended again and completing a remedial alcohol treatment program and an ignition interlock condition placed on their licence for six months. (Breathilizer to start car.) These can't be appealed, go on your driving record and will increase your insurance rates. These infractions will be taken into consideration any time you're pulled over. 


That's all staying _under_ the legal blood alcohol limit. Drunk driving is taken very seriously in Canada and I LIKE these laws.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

I honestly don't give a shit. Fuck the government.. this is the substance that I choose to use and I will not allow them to tell me that I can't. This is my life. I have my grow closet completely set up right now for my 2nd grow but my other 3 housemates(friends) told me I can't grow. I was so pissed when they shut me down like that... I am filled with anger actually, but I am doing my best to understand where they are coming from.. even though I am experienced and am not growing for profit. For the government to take away my sacred herb that has helped me so tremendously throughout my life is the most enraging thing ever. Make addictive, damaging drugs such as alcohol, caffeine, cigarettes, and pharmaceutical pills legal but take away the kind substance that grounds you to the truths of life and to the earth? Fuck them.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

I really don't get why people think drugs are a source of creativity. Creativity comes from ideas and inspiration. You could go take a hike out in nature, have a lot of things to write or draw when you come back. Go to the ocean for a day, come back invigorated, you never know what creative thoughts you might have. Drugs just let you get in touch with those influences you have that you aren't aware of due to various reasons -- stress, illness, lack of inspirational people in your life. If someone is a hardcore marijuana user, don't you think most of their friends will also be in to pot, they get together, talk -- what do you know they have ideas too and maybe it just seems more genuinely creative than say the person who took the hike out in the woods.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Wind Rune said:


> I really don't get why people think drugs are a source of creativity. Creativity comes from ideas and inspiration. You could go take a hike out in nature, have a lot of things to write or draw when you come back. Go to the ocean for a day, come back invigorated, you never know what creative thoughts you might have. Drugs just let you get in touch with those influences you have that you aren't aware of due to various reasons -- stress, illness, lack of inspirational people in your life. If someone is a hardcore marijuana user, don't you think most of their friends will also be in to pot, they get together, talk -- what do you know they have ideas too and maybe it just seems more genuinely creative than say the person who took the hike out in the woods.



Weed lets thoughts from the subconscious bleed into your reality, creating a more fluid flow. It's an interesting concept.. probably not necessary for the completion of a creative piece, but like you said due to stress and unresolved issues and whatnot. 
The only thing I have to say is that I don't know about you, but I am not perfect. Not by a long shot. But I also have this complex of perfectionism and idealism, probably due to emotional abuse from a parent of mine. I have been working on myself very rigorously but I still have a long way to go. I am a recovered alcoholic, and I have used the plant throughout my recovery to keep my mind in an energetic state towards health and healing. Weed eases the pain of the damage caused by my alcohol and drug abuse. I am a damaged man, I will tell you that. Highly damaged. I am grateful to be alive today, although many days it is hard to see. Life hasn't gotten any easier since I abused my body almost to the point of total health failure. As a drug addict, I use weed as my last party friend until the next stage hits. I think you know what I mean. If I can actually get the balls to get a girl..?I'm starting to wonder if I will ever have it in me.

<End rant.>


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

TerminalDancer said:


> Weed lets thoughts from the subconscious bleed into your reality, creating a more fluid flow. It's an interesting concept.. probably not necessary for the completion of a creative piece, but like you said due to stress and unresolved issues and whatnot.
> The only thing I have to say is that I don't know about you, but I am not perfect. Not by a long shot. But I also have this complex of perfectionism and idealism, probably due to emotional abuse from a parent of mine. I have been working on myself very rigorously but I still have a long way to go. I am a recovered alcoholic, and I have used the plant throughout my recovery to keep my mind in an energetic state towards health and healing. Weed eases the pain of the damage caused by my alcohol and drug abuse. I am a damaged man, I will tell you that. Highly damaged. I am grateful to be alive today, although many days it is hard to see. Life hasn't gotten any easier since I abused my body almost to the point of total health failure. As a drug addict, I use weed as my last party friend until the next stage hits. I think you know what I mean. If I can actually get the balls to get a girl..?I'm starting to wonder if I will ever have it in me.
> 
> <End rant.>


I can relate and I understand that weed helps you come to terms with everything, and it helps mellow you out. I still see weed as any other drug though, even prescription drugs - they all come with side effects. Weed may really help bring out the best in someone, where-as another person might feel worse and have strange side-effects. In any event if it works for you, stick with it, just don't get caught. 

I was more creative when I was on zoloft, but I think it's because it helped me come to terms with issues I was having and once the zoloft took care of the depression/anxiety, my natural creative state came back. I have always been a pretty creative person in general.

I am glad you are alive too and please take care of yourself.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

Wait so people don't know that moderate use of cannabis leads to an overall increased brain size?


----------



## Vic (Dec 4, 2010)

Tell 'em. Spread the gospel.

There's a sweet spot with getting high off weed. Too much and it's all sleep and amplified laziness.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

My creativity soars, and I actually enter work mode with my active and rational thinking. If I had a creative job that would allow it, my work would probably be extraordinary, with high quantities, too. Coffee only makes me want to spaz and have slight seizures mentally and physically-rather than give me the peaceful bliss and contemplation to just be without the pressure.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

ParetoCaretheStare said:


> My creativity soars, and I actually enter work mode with my active and rational thinking. If I had a creative job that would allow it, my work would probably be extraordinary, with high quantities, too. Coffee only makes me want to spaz and have slight seizures mentally and physically-rather than give me the peaceful bliss and contemplation to just be without the pressure.


I enter work mode as well with weed.. It's great. It unleashes the power of my mind. The combo of weed and caffeine for me will turn me into a workhorse under boost. But I really try to stay away frm caffeine because it is so addictive and destructive. (for me at least)


----------



## Naama (Dec 5, 2010)

It might depend on the person, but i would guess if you smoked less often, it might work the way its supposed to work


----------



## claude (Aug 20, 2009)

I feel like I observe a lot more when stoned, I pay attention sort of effortlessly and from that springs true creativity in my opinion. 
Also for me being stoned and what I mentioned above helps me to pay attention where my mental energy might be blocked up, like some place where I'm like trapped off due to some being ashamed of something or a part of myself I want to hide, and when I have the courage t let it go and free that up I feel like a surge of creative energy because so much of myself was tied up in that sort of complex of fear.


----------



## claude (Aug 20, 2009)

But yeah I've been on burnout mode before I don't think its the same as what your experiencing but me and a friend used to just smoke and watch tv most of the day for maybe 3-4 months before things changed and I got out of that habit, I've never been a really big daily user, and I cant at the moment, but I've heard people who smoke a lot talk about the sort of feeling your talking about.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

claude said:


> But yeah I've been on burnout mode before I don't think its the same as what your experiencing but me and a friend used to just smoke and watch tv most of the day for maybe 3-4 months before things changed and I got out of that habit, I've never been a really big daily user, and I cant at the moment, but I've heard people who smoke a lot talk about the sort of feeling your talking about.


Live been using' it for years and years. Not _every_ day, but most days. I don't really smoke too often, I eat 'firecrackers'. I am very health conscious, but I am certainly not perfect, lol. I use it
a. Because I really enjoy the shift in mental perspective that it allows me to oobtain
b. As medication for my painful upbringing due to emotional abuse, it allows me to just move on, rather than be crushed by the weight
c. It allows me to hyper focus on things I love, like health, lifestyle, and the workings of the human body

After all this weed experience, the only _real_ issue I have found with daily usage is the inhibiting of R.EM. sleep.


----------

